# White Russian Outdoor Auto



## smokeup420 (May 21, 2009)

:smoke1: hey guys n gals. i started another White Russian auto, this time its outside, still in a 2 gal bucket. they say to start in june, but their i decided to strat it may 2nd i think, i tottaly for got. maybve a little later. but i deff know its 2-3 weeks. my indoor auto showed sex exactly when the webasite told me she would, male at 2 weeks female at 3.. well so far it hasnt showed sex n i know its been over 2 weeks, who know it prob varrys outside.. its muuuch bigger then the indoor plant at its age.. it starts getting sunlight at 7:30 am and idk when it stops, i leave work at 4 but my buddy said he tought it was around 6:40 pm the sun stoped hitting it..
:tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: 
im using 50% organic potting soil,20%peat moss,10%mushroom compost,10%compost menure, sum worm castings and like 6% peat/humas.
no nutes yet only gonna use bloom when its time, a 10-54-10.

so yea any question,comments concerns letme know, or if theirs anything i left out.. :smoke1: 


View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## smokeup420 (May 22, 2009)

yep and its a male, no pix yet but its got ballz. so wat ima do is let it grow n get exstraCT the pollen n save for when i do the rest of them,cuz buyin seeds over n over will add up to be allot of $$$$$..... BUT I DONT know how to do so( exstract save/store pollen) can anyone helppp!!!


----------



## cuy103 (May 22, 2009)

Sorry 'bout the male, but at least you can take the pollen. 

Here's some *green mojo*!


----------



## smokeup420 (May 26, 2009)

yea how do i do that?

View attachment outdoor.bmp


View attachment outdoor 2.bmp


View attachment outdoor 3.bmp


heres some pix on how far along it tizz...temp has allot to do with it bein male or female right?? cuz there were some pretty cold nights, but no frost


----------

